# Candy Table Terror



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was going to hold back on releasing this to the masses, but that would make me a selfish SOB.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You are a sick individual Chris! I love it.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome dude that's going to scare the heck out of some kids!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

How is it triggered? Are you worried about people getting their hands caught in it?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was hoping to get their hands caught in it It's triggered by a break beam.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's evil.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

HauntCast said:


> I was going to hold back on releasing this to the masses, but that would make me a selfish SOB.
> YouTube- Candy Table Terror - Village Mire Yard Haunt


what no pics of the mechanism Looks Great


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wickedly clever. Love it.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Original, scary, & well built. Great job Chris. 

On a side note, you may want to keep a mop & bucket handy - you're probably going to need it.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent!! I know I would be leaving "candy" after coming across that!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is harsh.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats evil-- bet that makes a great vid


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that's twisted!! You have to publish either video or pix of this, the kids are gonna flip!! Great job!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Freakin' genius!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love it, just when you think you have made it safely to your reward....a piece of halloween candy....Wham! you mare assaulted again. Nice work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't put this prop in your front hall. Your house will smell like urine and number 2. Excellent job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

HC this was a very creative idea. You will definitely scare the crap out of the kids. Are you going to put a light in it? The soundtrack and the look of the prop is great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> You are a sick individual Chris! I love it.


I agree....you are very twisted and sick....nice prop!



Joiseygal said:


> HC this was a very creative idea. You will definitely scare the crap out of the kids. Are you going to put a light in it? The soundtrack and the look of the prop is great!


again, very awesome work...and a light would be very awesome...and maybe some fog?



shar said:


> Excellent!! I know I would be leaving "candy" after coming across that!!!!


EWWWWWWWW


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That is wicked cool!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is awesome! Will definitely save you some $ in the candy budget this year...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a great idea. It looks awesome will definantly get some screams for this year!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job on this ... love it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My daughter who's 10 walked by when I watched this and screamed while I laughed, that sounds like success to me. Loved it!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

You are indeed a twisted SOB. I like the way you think. Then when the kids get to the REAL candy they will be like "NO MOMMY! I don't want any candy". Muaaaaa ha ha ha It is a great looking prop and will indeed be fun to have video of.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!! Totally twisted. The only thing I would do is that the table looks a bit too neat and barren. Maybe a few stray candies that spilled out of the bowl glued to the table? Might make it even more tempting.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahahahahaha!!! This is awesome!! You have to set up a camera and get reactions from people!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I still need to tweak it and add some detail. I will definitely have the scare cam recording.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a cool prop. A different spin on a jack in the box, sure to surprise. No chance of the lid popping a over sedulous kid in the mouth? It looked like the top might open around 3ft from the floor. Which I figure you set the trigger to open before they actually got there.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Eh... it's okay... if you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I just showed it to my 6yr old son, he said, "I'm so not going there!" with great big wide eyes!

In other words, well done!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OOOhhh! I love it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's just wrong, but oh so right.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool prop


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is evil genius. I love it.


----------

